# Freezing Risotto



## cuaimo (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with freezing risotto?  I recently thawed out a batch that I had frozen and opposed to being spongy and moist, the rice was very granular and no longer bound together.

Any advice?


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't do it.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Freezing creates ice , ice once it melts creates water...

Water will neutralize risottos natural starch content , which is what makes risotto creamy and thick <_<

Basically if you freeze risotto your end result will be a concuction of watery rice instead of thick and creamy risotto .....

Sure maybe if you cook the risotto in high heat you can evaporate some of the water , but the rice will most likely get mushy instead os al dente, only giving you more headaches and probably not a very pleasurable dish , 

in other words..... DONT FREEZE RISOTTO


----------



## bonitabrit (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh I don't know, to each their own I suppose! My boss froze her risotto and when we thawed it, it was still spongy and moist! She baked it before the event to warm it up, I'm not sure at what temp or for how long but it was warm. At the event we baked them for 25 more minutes on 350 and we received A LOT of compliments. 

We froze them in shallow half pans with foil and just replaced the foil before the event. Maybe that's why it wasn't mushy or "watery". 

Hope this helps!


----------

